# water in oil? ABA motor



## toffee375 (Jan 28, 2013)

first off its deffinately not my head gasket. I disconnected my hose that goes from the intake tube to the valve cover simply because there was oil draining into the air filter so I ran a tube off the valve cover and plugged the intake tube. Well like always it was a bad idea and I do a lot of short trips around town everyday and I got water in my oil from running it in rain storms and snowy crappy conditions so I need to find a good way to remove the water from my oil and motor. my initial thought was to drain the oil and fill the motor up with gas (like all the way) let it sit for awhile then drain it put fresh oil in it disconnect the coil wire and crank it over so everything is relubbed. I don't know of any other way to just "get rid of water" without flushing it with something potent lol. I do have a spare engine and everything and its an ABA so ik its bulletproof and such I just don't feel like blowing it up and changing it in the winter lol so any suggestions would be great (yes ik i shouldn't have done the valvecover tube idea and yes its fixed) :thumbup:


----------



## toffee375 (Jan 28, 2013)

bump


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

Filling your engine up with gasoline would be a very bad idea. Gas doesn't cut water anyway and would severly damage internal bearing surfaces. Best thing to do would be to change oil, run it to circulate the oil, then change it again. it might take a few changes to get all the water out.

How much water are we talking about?


----------

